# HbA1c reading 104



## Hev62 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, I just looked in my record book and it says that my HbA1c reading is 104. 
I don't really know what this means. 
To me it looks really bad. Does anyone know if it is?
Many thanks.


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi hev 104 is equal to 11.7 so yes it is quite high .aim for between 31 and 48. It's all about hard work and you will achieve the numbers in the end


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, hopefully this link will help you make sense of your hba1c result: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing/

If you scroll half way down it explains hba1c


----------



## Ljc (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes it is high however it with your efforts you'll soon start to see lower numbers, at diagnosis I was higher, 115  .


----------



## Hev62 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, thank you all for responding. 
I have found the testing page very helpful. I now understand.


----------



## Hev62 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Yes it is high however it with your efforts you'll soon start to see lower numbers, at diagnosis I was higher, 115  .


Hi Lin,
Did it take long before you started to see lower numbers. I am worried that I won't be able to do it. 
Hev.


----------



## Dave W (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi @Hev62 ! You should see your blood sugars start to fall reasonably rapidily if you adopt an appropriate diet and any medication you are on kicks in. It's a good idea to self test and keep a running average and then you should get some positive reinforcement between HbA1C tests. My HbA1c was 102 at diagnosis in December 2015, had dropped to 52 seven months later in July last year and at my last test in February this year was 48. I'm fairly confident that my next test will show it a bit lower.
There's no great rush, you just need to get your blood sugar moving in the right direction.
Dave


----------



## Ditto (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello Hev, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hev62 said:


> Hi Lin,
> Did it take long before you started to see lower numbers. I am worried that I won't be able to do it.
> Hev.


You will get there.  Look at my signature - I was 117 in Nov 2016 but by changing to a lower carb diet I got it down 3 months later and am still on relatively low dose of medication.  What advice have you been given by your GP.  Agree with poster above you have to test your blood to see how different foods affect your blood sugar.  Were you given a meter?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 12, 2017)

Hev62 said:


> Hi Lin,
> Did it take long before you started to see lower numbers. I am worried that I won't be able to do it.
> Hev.


Once you start making the necessary changes to your diet, the lowing of BGs ( blood glucose) starts happening straight away . 
Sorry I can't remember, do you test your own BGs?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 12, 2017)

Hev62 said:


> Hi, I just looked in my record book and it says that my HbA1c reading is 104.
> I don't really know what this means.
> To me it looks really bad. Does anyone know if it is?
> Many thanks.


Hev that is a relatively high reading...however...many of us here have had a lot higher and managed to lower our BG to acceptable levels...it does take time...so don't rush yourself...adjusting your diet & increasing your activity (if you are able to) will help you lower your BG...much of it is finding out what foods are suitable for you...what effect it has on your levels...my BG at diagnosis was 17.4...now I have an average of 5.8...so with some work it can be done...don't rush...it's not a competition...some here have reduced their HbA1c dramatically very quickly...others have taken longer...it's so important to find a routine that suits you...at your own pace...that way it is more likely to be sustainable long term...its difficult...the temptation is to plunge ourselves into a regime of abstinence...exercise..it works for some of us...but that can be punishing for others...just keep testing...reviewing what you eat...try to be more active...those numbers will come down...whether fast...or slow & steady...its up to you to decide what is best for you...my management has improved...almost a year since I was diagnosed... now more confident in my approach to my diabetes...you will get there...I'm not the most patient of people (as many of you may have noticed)...but...the slow/ steady approach worked for me...good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 12, 2017)

I went from 91 to 47 in 80 days, it was very easy and I was expecting far less. 
It did mean ignoring just about every word from the diabetes education people though, particularly where foods were concerned.
As a bonus my cholesterol dropped and the ratios were good or ideal.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hev that is a relatively high reading...however...many of us here have had a lot higher and managed to lower our BG to acceptable levels...it does take time...so don't rush yourself...adjusting your diet & increasing your activity (if you are able to) will help you lower your BG...much of it is finding out what foods are suitable for you...what effect it has on your levels...my BG at diagnosis was 17.4...now I have an average of 5.8...so with some work it can be done...don't rush...it's not a competition...some here have reduced their HbA1c dramatically very quickly...others have taken longer...it's so important to find a routine that suits you...at your own pace...that way it is more likely to be sustainable long term...its difficult...the temptation is to plunge ourselves into a regime of abstinence...exercise..it works for some of us...but that can be punishing for others...just keep testing...reviewing what you eat...try to be more active...those numbers will come down...whether fast...or slow & steady...its up to you to decide what is best for you...my management has improved...almost a year since I was diagnosed... now more confident in my approach to my diabetes...you will get there...I'm not the most patient of people (as many of you may have noticed)...but...the slow/ steady approach worked for me...good luck...keep us posted.



Your weight loss is amazing.  I'm stuck at 12 stone!! Perhaps this is the weight I'm meant to be as it doesn't matter how little I eat or how much I over indulge I'm stuck at 12 stone!!  I wanted to get to 11 but given I was at nearly 15 stone I'm happyish


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 13, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Your weight loss is amazing.  I'm stuck at 12 stone!! Perhaps this is the weight I'm meant to be as it doesn't matter how little I eat or how much I over indulge I'm stuck at 12 stone!!  I wanted to get to 11 but given I was at nearly 15 stone I'm happyish


Grogg...that's a great weight loss...you should be very happy with that...like you I have lost quite a bit of weight...now however much I want to shift more...my weight loss seems to have stalled where it is...no matter how much I eat or exercise... satisfied with that for now...sometimes we can push ourselves too far...going to relax a bit...just for now...then see how things go...its always the last few pounds that are the most difficult to lose...it'll happen.


----------

